# Are there any guppy breeders that want to sell some



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi I have a 30 gallon tank at the moment and just picked up a 55 gallon with a heater and a filter but no hood (need to figure out how to make one) and I am looking to get into breeding and I should have the 55 gallon tank up and running in about 3 weeks and was wondering if anyone wanted to sell or give away some guppies they don't need if you could post pictures of them I would really appreciate it also is anyone on this forum from northern California


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I breed fancy guppies. They are $1.50ea. + shipping of $7.50. I can fit 9 fish in one box for that shipping price. When you are ready you can let me know by PM me.


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool I like the one on the bottom left hand side do you breed any other types of guppies


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

The ones pictured


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I used to breed guppies and platies but i got tired of that and went to bettas. If your interested in bettas private message me. I might be able to sell you some? (They will be breeding soon hopefully.)


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

by the way, is 916 your area code?


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

Betta man said:


> by the way, is 916 your area code?


Yes it is I live in Roseville ca 25 mins from Sacramento


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you have any bettas?


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

Betta man said:


> Do you have any bettas?


I used to but I didn't like the fact that the ones I had constantly fought each other and my other fish


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Please tell me you didn't hose males together....


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

funlad. My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes one was male and one was female petsmart never told me not to put them together 
I just cleaned my tank and I am hopefully going getting some sand and water conditioner for my tank tomorrow so I can cycle it how long should I cycle it before putting in my fish and plants also how can I prevent fish from jumping out of the tank if I don't have a hood for it and don't want to spend all the money to buy one


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

What are some cool strains of guppies


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hybrid color guppies IMO are some of the coolest. I like the one above the snakeskin in BettaWhisperer's picture.

As for a lid, a $7 piece of acrylic from Home Depot will support a light, but Saran Wrap will also work.

I'll leave one of the Betta breeders to explain how Bettas can be matched. I'll say something wrong. ;-)


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Bettas - One male never two together. Females can be kept in a sorority meaning one or more. Never male and female together unless for breeding purposes only. No exceptions for any of these rules.


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

I think I wanna stay with guppies since there are no cool lookin guppies in my area and the only ones that my lfs carries are very very small


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey bettawhisperer how many guppies can you fit in the container to ship I loved the snakeskin ones


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Bettawhisperer said:


> They are $1.50ea. + shipping of $7.50. I can fit 9 fish in one box for that shipping price.


There you go!


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> There you go!


I feel like a moron I totally missed that thanks


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't feel like a moron. I have done the same thing many times.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

*Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!*



Bettawhisperer said:


> Bettas - One male never two together. Females can be kept in a sorority meaning one or more. Never male and female together unless for breeding purposes only. No exceptions for any of these rules.


Ha! I am trying to breed bettas in a small tank like the ones they sell at petco. The male doesn't attack the female at all. He attacked her once and ripped a little part of the fin off but they are happy together. They even get close to each other. I have never had a fish jump out of my tank. I guess it's just the way my little fishies love me LOL. hmmmmm.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Talk to me again after they have been together two weeks, one month, or longer if they last that long. The time is coming my friend. As far as jumping goes to avoid jumping out which Bettas are most noted for keep a cover on the tank or keep the water level low by about 1" from the top which is probably the way you have it.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Bettawhisperer said:


> . As far as jumping goes to avoid jumping out which Bettas are most noted for keep a cover on the tank or keep the water level low by about 1" from the top which is probably the way you have it.


A cover is also necessary to keep the bubble nest from becoming too cold, or hot, or dry, etc. etc.  

You might get away with it with other fish (my neighbor breeds discus, and most of his tanks are hoodless; he also keeps all the tanks in a special fish room, so keep that in mind -- don't want water and, heaven forbid, _fish_ on your carpet).

But the anabantoid fish build bubble nests which _will_ need extra protection.  If you don't know about bettas and how they breed, I'd suggest reading some books before considering them. Believe me, five minutes in the library can save many dollars and broken hearts.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Bettawhisperer said:


> Talk to me again after they have been together two weeks, one month, or longer if they last that long. The time is coming my friend. As far as jumping goes to avoid jumping out which Bettas are most noted for keep a cover on the tank or keep the water level low by about 1" from the top which is probably the way you have it.


not exactly...


----------

